# Glossostigma elatinoides flower



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I have not really worked at flowering plants but I get to tick another one off the list. Woo Hoo!

It was grown in a plastic food tray about 6 inches from a flourescent strip light. The medium was a layer of Jiffy peat covered with Profile.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

hey Ricky,

This might interest you. From the APD:



> Claus Christensen
> <[email protected]> to aquatic-plants, grim1214
> More options Nov 8
> RE: Flowering Emersed Glossostigma
> ...





> David Grim recently posted on his flowering glosso and Claus commented on
> the moving stigma found on this tiny flower.
> 
> I was actually able to capture this occurrence on video for anybody that
> ...


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I read that too but haven't been able to see it so far. I've moved this patch of glosso which is about 25x25cm to a plastic box that is much bigger. So, I it hope will keep spreading and flowering until I can corner the market on emersed glosso.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations Ricky! Were you trying to grow the plant emersed for propegation reasons or were you trying to get a flower? Do you have multiple flowers? Getting seeds would be phenomenal!

I had some flower this summer in covered salad tray I got at the cafeteria here at school. Media was potting soil and it was left out on my back porch. How long did it take for yours to grow? 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I was growing it just to see what would happen mainly. I was hoping for flowers and got them all throughout the growth. No seeds as of yet.

I'd say from the initial planting of just little portions to flowering carpet was roughly six to eightweeks, perhaps less. I just didn't keep a record of when I set it up.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

That video is incredible .. well ... actually the flower is incredible!


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Update since the transfer to a larger container. The original starter tray on the left. A glimpse of advanced Bucket Farming below.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's awesome Ricky!! What're you using to light things again?


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

T-8 shoplights from Lowes 64W total over each of the racks. The "fancy" silver ones. 8) 

The window behind the shelf faces directly South so there is some "free" light coming in too. The lights come on about 1 pm or so and off at 11 pm.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ricky,

Do you use a lid or any sort of a clear cover over the trays with plants?
Do you mist them with anything?

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Nikolay,

No, I didn't use a lid or mist. I just tried to keep the water level just over the substrate surface by a few millimeters at the minimum. I wanted it to acclimate at room humidity (about 34%) if possible which it did.


----------



## Mowgli (Jul 15, 2005)

do you know what's the function of this movile part???polinization?

is very interesting


----------

